# Iserlohner oder gar Hemeraner hier?



## Road_Jack (7. März 2017)

Hallo wie der Titel bereits verrät suche ich Mitstreiter im FR/DH bereich aus Iserlohn Hemer und umgebung. Aber erst mal zu mir, ich habe jetzt letztes Jahr nach ziemlich langer bike abstinez (6 jahre wieso ich so lange nicht gefahrn bin weiß ich selber nicht )  wieder angefangen. Früher binn ich eigentlich nur Dirt gefahren und jetzt halt ins oben genannte segment eingestiegen. Bin Männlich und 24 Jahre Jung/Alt jenachdem wie man des sehen möchte . Wäre schön wenn sich hier wer finden würde momentan bin ich nur mit meinem Trail Buddy einem Schwarz Weißen Colli mix unterwegs was auch schon sehr spaßig ist


----------



## Eddigofast (8. März 2017)

Hallo, schau mal dort rein, ist eine schnelle Truppe von denen sind einige aus Iserlohn und Umgebung! http://www.mtb-hagen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road_Jack (8. März 2017)

Dank dir, sieht nicht schlecht aus allerdings ist Hagen nur um ne runde fahrn zu gehen ein bisschen weit weg. Werd mir den Verein aber noch mal etwas genauer anschauen. Vllt meldet sich ja noch wer hier.


----------



## DaCrazyP (9. März 2017)

Wirklich FR/DH kann man aber in Iserlohn auch nicht fahren. Einzig mir bekannte Stelle, die schnell etwas anspruchsvoll ist, ist hinterm Bismarckturm.


----------



## Road_Jack (9. März 2017)

Nen paar schöne Trails haben wir hier schon in der umgebung. Natürlich jetzt nicht die übelsten hartcore Downhills aber schon spaßig und schnell für meine verhältnisse zumindestens.


----------



## Dominik1982 (11. März 2017)

Dachte früher auch, dass es in Iserlohn nix gibt aber wenn man die Augen offen hält findet man immer wieder nette Trails 

Ich bin auch Iserlohner und Enduro/FR technisch unterwegs. Momentan mache ich aber leider eine Zwangspause, da ich eine Schulterluxation mit anschließender OP hatte.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (11. März 2017)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Dominik1982 (11. März 2017)

Besten Dank. Was für Bikes fahrt Ihr? Enduros oder Big Bikes?


----------



## DaCrazyP (11. März 2017)

Ich fahre beides. Bin schonmal mit dem Big Bike den Bsmarckturm und Danzturm rauf, aber das ist absolut kein Spaß. Mit dem Enduro geht das viel besser.


----------



## Dominik1982 (12. März 2017)

Wo ist denn der Trail am Bismarckturm? Ist der leicht zu finden? Ich bin bisher öfters den am Hilborn gefahren aber da quält man sich immer extremst hoch für die paar Minütchen Abfahrt.


----------



## Road_Jack (13. März 2017)

Wenn man das Big Air schon als BigBike bezeichnet dann BigBike  den am Bismarkturm kenn ich auch noch nicht.
@Dominik1982 gute besserung auf das du schnell wieder im Sattel sitzen darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik1982 (13. März 2017)

@ Road Jack: Besten Dank 

Du fährst ein Big Air? Nicht zufällig ein Türkis-Weißes? Wenn ja dann glaub ich habe ich Dich schon paar mal gesehen.


----------



## Road_Jack (13. März 2017)

@Dominik1982. Ne ich fahr ein 2015 BigAir 9.0 das Schwarz Rot Neon Gelbe wo bei vom Neon Gelb teilweise nix mehr über ist ^^


----------



## Road_Jack (14. März 2017)

So ich denke wenn sich das Wetter so verhält wie gestern und frauchen mit spielt werde ich heute nach der Arbeit mal ne runde drehen. Wenn jemand lust hat kann er oder sie sich ja mal melden


----------



## Dominik1982 (16. März 2017)

Lust ja aber noch nicht fit (leider).


----------



## Road_Jack (16. März 2017)

http://mtbn.ws/v10uy
Nicht von dem tag aber ähnliche trails


----------



## Dominik1982 (17. März 2017)

Schön geschnitten  Wenn ich wieder fit bin, können wir mal zusammen fahren. Ich bin meist mit meinem Kollegen im Iserlohner Stadtwald/Hilborn und Duloh unterwegs. Letzteres hat coole kleine trails wo man nicht direkt beim Hochstrampeln einen Herzinfarkt erleidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road_Jack (17. März 2017)

Sehr gerne würde mich freun  Wie lange bist du denn noch kaputt geschrieben? Da muss ich im Dulo mal die Döppen richtig auf machen hab da bis jetzt nix gefunden bis auf einen mini Park.


----------



## Dominik1982 (17. März 2017)

Ich muss noch etwas Reha machen. Mein Doc rät mir noch davon ab zu biken. Einen genauen Zeitrahmen hat er mir aber nicht gegeben. Ich denke, dass ich im April wieder fit. Hab mich zum Saisonende in Winterberg ordentlich hingelegt. Schulter war raus, labrum und Kapsel kaputt. Noch nie solche Schmerzen gehabt 

Im Duloh findet man die typischen Truppen Übungsplatz Pfade die echt spaßig sein können. Bist Du aus Hemer?


----------



## Road_Jack (17. März 2017)

Jup ich bin aus Hemer geboren und geblieben wie ein bekannter immer sagt ^^. Oha das klingt aber echt Fieß. Hab mir letztes Jahr beim Spielen mit nem Hund den linken mittel Handknochen gebrochen als Torsionsbruch war auch nicht geil aber deins ist ja echt bös mein Beileid. Klingt aufjedenfall sehr Langwierig


----------



## Road_Jack (19. April 2017)

@Dominik1982. Wie gehts dir und deiner Schulter? Das Wetter spielt hier zwar momentan nicht ganz so mit aber das soll ja jetzt auch langsam besser werden


----------



## Dominik1982 (19. April 2017)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> @Dominik1982. Wie gehts dir und deiner Schulter? Das Wetter spielt hier zwar momentan nicht ganz so mit aber das soll ja jetzt auch langsam besser werden


 
Soweit wieder ganz gut. Wollte demnächst mit meinem Kollegen den Saisonstart einläuten, wenn das Wetter sich wieder bessert . Schreibe dir ne PN mit meiner Nummer dann können wir uns per Whats app absprechen.


----------



## Wolsif (3. Mai 2017)

Moin,
Komme aus Hemer und hier gibt's echt einige coole Trails! Bei ner Tour wäre ich dabei 

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2017)

Komme zwar aus Balve, aber für ne gute Tour würde ich auch mal über den Berg kommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MRKS1337 (15. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich komme aus Iserlohn und suche auch ein paar Mitfahrer oder eine Truppe der ich mich anschließen könnte. Jemand Lust rum zu Fahren?


----------



## Wolsif (17. August 2017)

Habe ab nächster Woche Urlaub und einiges vor, was das Radeln angeht
Sage dann noch Bescheid. Vielleicht kriegen wir ne schöne Truppe zusammen für ne Tour, siehe z. B. Sauerland Thema.


----------



## MRKS1337 (17. August 2017)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Habe ab nächster Woche Urlaub und einiges vor, was das Radeln angeht
> Sage dann noch Bescheid. Vielleicht kriegen wir ne schöne Truppe zusammen für ne Tour, siehe z. B. Sauerland Thema.



Wäre bestimmt dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road_Jack (18. August 2017)

Hi,
Das hört sich ganz cool an. Ich habe nur leider nächste Woche keine Zeit . Ein Kollege und ich wollen uns morgen aus jux mal ein emtb fully bei bikeman leihen so zwischen 11 und 12 vllt hat ja nochmals Lust


----------



## MRKS1337 (18. August 2017)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das hört sich ganz cool an. Ich habe nur leider nächste Woche keine Zeit . Ein Kollege und ich wollen uns morgen aus jux mal ein emtb fully bei bikeman leihen so zwischen 11 und 12 vllt hat ja nochmals Lust


 
Wie teuer ist das sich so eins zu leihen ?


----------



## Road_Jack (18. August 2017)

Für einen Tag 59 Euro für 2 Tage 79 Euro.


----------



## MRKS1337 (18. August 2017)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Für einen Tag 59 Euro für 2 Tage 79 Euro.


Garnicht mal so günstig


----------



## Road_Jack (18. August 2017)

Kann Man Mal Machen Zum Ausprobieren Ist's Okay find ich...


----------



## MRKS1337 (18. August 2017)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Kann Man Mal Machen Zum Ausprobieren Ist's Okay find ich...


Ich glaube Megabike Iserlohn ist da günstiger. 20€ pro Tag und 50€ für ein Wochenende


----------



## CrossX (18. August 2017)

Die verleihen aber doch eher Testbikes,  wenn auch berechtigtes Kaufinteresse besteht.


----------



## Road_Jack (19. August 2017)

Sowie ich das verstanden habe nicht. Kann man sich wohl auch so mieten . Kopie vom Haftpflicht versicherungsscheim braucht man übrigens noch.


----------



## MRKS1337 (30. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die verleihen aber doch eher Testbikes,  wenn auch berechtigtes Kaufinteresse besteht.


Okay, das wird es wohl sein. Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenwald (10. Mai 2019)

Komme auch aus Iserlohn und suche Mitfahrer


----------



## Shizoe (19. Mai 2020)

Falls noch aktuell. Bin auch interessiert mal neue Strecken und Trails kennen zu lernen. Komme selbst aus Hemer


----------



## hardtails (20. Mai 2020)

Shizoe schrieb:


> Falls noch aktuell. Bin auch interessiert mal neue Strecken und Trails kennen zu lernen. Komme selbst aus Hemer



die frage ist, was ist für dich neu?


----------



## Shizoe (23. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die frage ist, was ist für dich neu?



das wird man dann ja sehen  geht ja auch teilweise um coole Runden mit denen man die Trails verbinden kann


----------



## powersocke (30. Januar 2021)

Bisl lang her....aber die neue  saison steht ja an....

Wer ist bockig auf ein paar Runden rund HEM und ISL??


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Januar 2021)

powersocke schrieb:


> Bisl lang her....aber die neue  saison steht ja an....
> 
> Wer ist bockig auf ein paar Runden rund HEM und ISL??


Bei der Matsche gerade noch nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind die Trails da ja recht früh wieder erträglich.
Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powersocke (31. Januar 2021)

Ja klar, gerade liegt das bike in Teilen im Keller....

....ist ja eher ne Grundsatzfrage und wie du sagst...

...in 4Wochen ist hier als wieder trocken.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

Hi, werden die Trails in Hemer eigentlich wieder aufgebaut nach der Zerstörung durch die Forstarbeiten?


----------



## DaCrazyP (3. April 2021)

Ja sicher, sogar durch die Forstarbeiter selber.


----------

